# Deck Height



## Cubster (Sep 12, 2016)

Am I missing something? With the guage wheels fully down on my 48" DuraTrac 5118, the grass is almost too short, just a hair over 2 1/2 inches. If I raise them, lowering the deck completely, I could shave the fuzz off a peach. I've checked the level and it's right on. Tire pressure is at the upper end of the range, front and back. Is there another height adjustment? I always thought my JD 285 cut a little short, but this is nearly ridiculous.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I tend to cut my grass as short as possible but the problem is, as you can probably testify, is that if you have uneven ground... and almost nobody does....  then you're scalping, or as is the case at my place, hitting rocks embedded in the ground.  My Kubota goes up to about 6 inches and the lowest the deck will go, is about 2. 

Wonder if they gave you the right hardware for your deck? Have you checked out pictures of other decks or gone to the dealer to compare?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey Cubster,

Normally, the gauge wheels are not used to set the cutting height. They are set to protect against scalping on uneven ground. 

The cutting height adjustment is normally in the deck suspension.


----------



## Cubster (Sep 12, 2016)

It's usually simple. My Deere all have height adjustments on the tractor as does the Roper. I haven't anything besides the hydraulics on the Bolens yet. According to the tags this is the right deck, too. I haven't been able to locate anything but a parts list for the deck, and the tractor manual doesn't mention anything about the deck.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Had Cub did somewhat,w/adjustment wheels up deck and blades scrape the ground,adjustment wheels down w.right blades not a problem... do you have the right blades?


----------



## Cubster (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the blades are the correct ones. The service manual says to adjust the side-to-side level of the deck using an adjustment on the left side gauge wheel. The wheels are suppose to be on the ground. There is a link in the height adjustment mechanism that I question. If it was a couple of inches longer, all would be well. 
Now I understand why the original owners weren't all that happy with it. They mowed a lot of acreage and didn't want it cut too short, well out of the range of adjustment. The next owner, there have only been three of us, always cut short and had no problems with it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Cubster said:


> Am I missing something? With the guage wheels fully down on my 48" DuraTrac 5118, the grass is almost too short, just a hair over 2 1/2 inches. If I raise them, lowering the deck completely, I could shave the fuzz off a peach. I've checked the level and it's right on. Tire pressure is at the upper end of the range, front and back. Is there another height adjustment? I always thought my JD 285 cut a little short, but this is nearly ridiculous.


I think this covers your model, page 95 shows how to set the deck, and this is basic.


oops!!, I think you may have this manual, somebody else may be able to use this though


----------

